# By Popular Demand..The Warp Delta



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Heres she is..now I can have SOME peace....maybe??


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

*and...some perspectives...*

more, more, more...how do you like, how do you like it...


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Upon reflection, she was a pretty cool ship!

She actually photographs better than the NX in many angles. A kind of Romulan/Federation hybrid.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

She is a cool ship! Thanks for the pictures. I am just happy to see more of your work.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob, that's a great looking ship! You are truly a god among men...or a man among dogs...or a dog among fleas...or something like that... :tongue: 

Thanks again for posting all the great orthos!


----------



## pinasov (May 15, 2005)

I second the above comment. It´s actually a very cool ship! It reflects a little of the Saber-class ship from ST:FC, ,which was my all-time favourite.
However, this and the other starfleet ship which you posted awhile back, the intrepid, are very nice designed ships!

Oh, and a little wishlist so close to christmas: the NX-alpha, angled pics of the intrepid, the shuttlepod, and the orbital shuttle, and of course the vulcan ships...I could go on and on and on...But of course, only when you have the time, Rob!

Don´t mind us kids in a candy-store! This is so great for us fans, to see your work!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Great Rob. Thanks 
Pinasov beat me to it, sorta. I was going to say it's like being a kid in a candy store, but you know the owner and he gives you stuff


----------



## Spike (May 11, 2005)

pinasov said:


> It reflects a little of the Saber-class ship from ST:FC


Yeah, and the Intrepid reminds me a bit of the Steamrunner class. Were those similarities intentional? Apropos Steamrunner: Were they really reused in the fleet scene at the end of "Stormfront, Part II"?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Nice indeed. Looks better than some of the screen caps I have seen of her. 

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_*Rob ROCKS!!!*_Just no other way to say it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Irishman (Apr 30, 2005)

Rob, you have done us proud, sir. 

I only ask because you've made the size chart already - do you have an idea of how big the warp delta was supposed to be?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! Thanks, Rob! I like this design better than the NX-01. Very sleek but still manages to look "primitive" in terms of Trek design. And on closer inspection, it seems as if it would make a great lifting-body for atmospheric flight. The warp pylons/"wings" even look like they have the characteristic cross-section of an airfoil.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey, A B2 with its wings bobbed and replaced by nacelles. Neat!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Is this the ship in the opening credits? Pretty cool looking!


----------



## Spike (May 11, 2005)

IIRC it's a modification of the opening credits ship. It first appeared in "The Expanse". It can also be seen in "Twilight" and the opening credits of "In a Mirror, Darkly".


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Rob, thank you for those awesome pics of the Warp Delta. She is one of my personal favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What, no markings for the name or number?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow,Nice Rob,would make a nice conversion from a big NX -01.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Hey Rob, you know the more you post the more we want. 
It's like that Layes potato chip commercial "I bet ya can't have just one!"


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah ... Please take a little break Rob ... I'm really tired of typing out "Thank you!!!!!!"


:tongue:
_[ducks and runs for cover]_


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome! It's actually alot better looking than i had thought. You only catch glimpses of it and so it's hard to base an opinion on it. But looking at these is just inspiring!


----------



## Captain X (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a pitty this ship never got seen so well on the show.


----------



## Mariner Class (Aug 22, 2005)

Yowza! Thanks very much.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Rob,

Very nice work indeed.

I wonder if you have ever posted someplace on the web, a tutorial on how to do the bussard collector effect in LW for the NX-01 and the TOS Enterprise (Defiant).

If not, I wonder if you might consider doing such a tutorial.
I'm sure that Trek LW people would absolutly eat it up.

Thanks.
Again, thanks for the pics. Hope life after Enterprise has been good for you.


----------



## CubeNX01 (Feb 20, 2006)

First of all, thanks for the images. They will be a great help for me to make a low-poly model for use in Star Trek games (mainly Bridge Commander).

Just 2 requests from me: The version of this seen in the opening credits, and the Shuttlepod.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Rob,

Any chance of posting the plan views without the cartridge-draining black backgrounds? I'd like to give building this thing a try, and fear the (literal) costs of printing said views out in "build scale."

Highest compliments on the work, by the way. Beautiful.

Trekkist


----------



## Mariner Class (Aug 22, 2005)

trekkist said:


> Rob,
> 
> Any chance of posting the plan views without the cartridge-draining black backgrounds? I'd like to give building this thing a try, and fear the (literal) costs of printing said views out in "build scale."
> 
> ...


You could simply take out the black in MSPaint or something.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the ship Archer and his crew should have had instead of the retoooled (pre-tooled?) Akira. It is a wonderful stepping stone between what is being developed today and the lines of the ships we all know and love.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here ya go Trekkist, this should do the trick. I've also brightened the pics a bit for detail purposes:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here are the perspective shots for you:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Haven't heard from either you or Aridas Sofia anytime recently, Trekkist.

Not enough "old school" blueprinters around for my taste these days.

Hope you're both okay.


----------



## Mirror Archer (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for such a bump, but I just wanted to say that these images are pretty cool. I love how the ENT era ships have come out in the way this was done. BTW, does anyone happen to have these in desktop size? Again, good job to the artist of the images.


----------



## anthony_scott (Apr 8, 2010)

Mirror Archer said:


> Sorry for such a bump, but I just wanted to say that these images are pretty cool. I love how the ENT era ships have come out in the way this was done. BTW, does anyone happen to have these in desktop size? Again, good job to the artist of the images.


There are two ways to use these images as desktops:
1.) Set your desktop color to BLACK then set whatever images you want to use as a desktop.

2.) Using Photoshop, you can resize these images to whatever desktop size you want. The resolution of the images is high enough that you can easily resize them without the images pixelating (meaning the image turns into a bunch of squares) and going all funky.

I resized them as an experiment for my desktop (1366x768) and they look really good!:thumbsup:


----------

